# Zebralight update



## nzbazza

I've just emailed Zebralight asking when was the H51 model (the reflectored version of the H50) expected to be released and they sent me the following reply:
Hi Barry,

The reflector based models are H51 and H31 (CR123A). They
are under development. We'd like to design a reflector that is
small in size, highly efficient, less noticeble rings (especially the dark
ring right outside the hot spot). We are near the end of the reflector
design phase with some good results. We may try that reflector in an
18650 based headlamp first. We will also introduce some new
thermal management ideas in our upcomming headlamps and
flashlights.

Estimated release dates: 18650 based H6?, next month. H31/H51
will be about one month after that.

Thanks and regards,

Lillian Xu
Customer Services
ZebraLight
​Looks like the next few months are going to be very interesting from Zebralight. Especially the new model H31!


----------



## cchurchi

I'm waiting for the 18650 headlamp. Guilt free lumens and all my other lights use them.


----------



## Woods Walker

I want to check out that H51 when it comes out. Unless Fenix has their headlamp first and it looks better.


----------



## paulr

What happened to AAA power (H20)? I do NOT want to strap an 18650 to my head! Sorry!!


----------



## Rzr800

I just wanted to thank nzbazza and commend ZL for finally 'locking in' many of their former customers with this news.

It will be very hard for another (reasonably priced) headlamp announcement in the near future to accomplish the same. CPFers have seemingly waited quite a while now for this company or any other to engineer the obvious...common cell and/or significantly better powered lamps reflected properly with an emphasis on minimalism...along with obvious practical EDC double duty.

A lot of folks already carry nothing but an H50 or 30 every day of their lives presently and these new lights will relegate even more end outputers (only) to the shelf or a B.O.B bag very soon. 

If I don't see a non-ZL headlamp in a CPF reviewer's hands before ZL makes their next announcement....why would I even bother taking a chance on another lamp when I have 3 or possibly 4 (with the long ago proposed AAA) to be rightfully excited about from a company having rocked the category already?

The H51 and H6 may just well round out my light needs for quite some time to come.


----------



## shining

They are talking about a flashlight with a reflector, not a headlamp. 

Interesting when H501 and H60 will appear...





paulr said:


> What happened to AAA power (H20)? I do NOT want to strap an 18650 to my head! Sorry!!


----------



## Patriot

shining said:


> They are talking about a flashlight with a reflector, not a headlamp.




No, they're talking about a Headlamp....


> *
> Lillian Xu
> Customer Services
> ZebraLight*
> We may try that reflector in an
> 18650 based *headlamp* first.




If I remember correctly the H31 and H51 are miniature reflectored versions of the H30 and H50.


----------



## GlockDoc

paulr said:


> What happened to AAA power (H20)? I do NOT want to strap an 18650 to my head! Sorry!!




+1! I don't do rechargeables, either.


----------



## shining

In this thread they are talking about a flashlight H61 which will be released in a month. In the other thread which you are citing they say that the H60 headlamp will be released in two months. 



Patriot36 said:


> No, they're talking about a Headlamp....
> 
> 
> 
> If I remember correctly the H31 and H51 are miniature reflectored versions of the H30 and H50.


----------



## nzbazza

Rzr800 said:


> I just wanted to thank nzbazza and commend ZL for finally 'locking in' many of their former customers with this news.



My pleasure! 

AFAIK the model number for the 18650 headlamp has not been set. The email I received gives the model number as *H6?* That suggests to me (PURE SPECULATION) that the headlamp may have both flood and throw beams from 2 LED's, because if it was pure flood then it would of been H60 or reflectored version would of labeled as H61. We will just have to wait...

Also the H31 is a new model that Zebralight have not mention previously but one I am really looking forward to as well as the H51. When I worked out what I really wanted from a headlamp these two models were SO close it was scary!

Any other new headlamp would have REALLY special to make me buy it.


----------



## DM51

*Re: H60 18650 Zebralight in development.*

May I enter an early plea that this time with the H60 they do *NOT* go for a complicated UI like the one on the H30. They read 1001 different ideas here when they asked for opinions on that one - it caused nothing but trouble and ended up satisfying very few.


----------



## cat

+1
Thanks, nzbazza. 
I won't buy a Primus or a Dosun, I'll keep my money and wait for whatever Zebralight comes out with.


----------



## Rzr800

*Re: H60 18650 Zebralight in development.*



DM51 said:


> May I enter an early plea that this time with the H60 they do *NOT* go for a complicated UI like the one on the H30. They read 1001 different ideas here when they asked for opinions on that one - it caused nothing but trouble and ended up satisfying very few.


 
+1

On (low)...then high...off :thumbsup:

Thanks.


----------



## TITAN1833

paulr said:


> What happened to AAA power (H20)? I do NOT want to strap an 18650 to my head! Sorry!!


 paulr,it Sounds like you are quoting a stick of TNT :laughing: 
lets hope!! they don't go to PP9 size'now that would put a strain on the old neck.


----------



## Yucca Patrol

I don't know what to believe, but I do believe that there are a few really fantastic headlamps just on the horizon.

Can't wait to see what comes along!


----------



## Patriot

shining said:


> In this thread they are talking about a flashlight H61 which will be released in a month. In the other thread which you are citing they say that the H60 headlamp will be released in two months.





Oh yeah........? :thinking: Maybe you can show me the post# in which anyone is referring to an H61 then. 


Paulr simply asked when the H20 was going be be announced because the two previous posts were talking about the 18650 head lamp (the H60). 

The OP's title is *"Zebralight Update"* followed by his first sentence, *"I've just emailed Zebralight asking when was the H51 model expected to be released."

*
As I said eariler, following Zebralights model numbers, the H61 would be a reflectored version of the H60, which is an 18650 headlamp

H30 = CR123 headlamp
H31 = CR123 reflectored headlamp
H50 = AA headlamp
H51 = AA reflectored headlamp
H60 = 18650 headlamp
H61 = 18650 reflectored headlamp (to be released prior to the H31 or H50)


Understand now?


----------



## shining

Probably. So the saying is that H61 (reflectored headlamp) will be released next month and H60 (according to the closed thread) in two months.

Btw, I don't care about them for the same reason as you and impatiently waiting for H501 (or whatever - AA with a clicky) 



Patriot36 said:


> Oh yeah........? :thinking: Maybe you can show me the post# in which anyone is referring to an H61 then.
> 
> 
> Understand now?


----------



## AdamW

Waiting for the H501: AA, clicky, recessed lens. No reflector.


----------



## Bernhard

I'm also waiting for H501...


----------



## Zenster

Bernhard said:


> I'm also waiting for H501...


 
Also in line for the H501...


----------



## Coop

*Re: H60 18650 Zebralight in development.*



DM51 said:


> May I enter an early plea that this time with the H60 they do *NOT* go for a complicated UI like the one on the H30.



How is the H30 UI complicated? Push button to turn on, push button again to turn off or push+hold button and release to set desired level.... I admit, I have only had my H30 for one day now, but I find this UI very easy to use. And I would be very disappointed if it wasn't on the next model.... Unless ofcourse that would have a Nitecore EX10 style UI  ... Zebralight PD anyone? :naughty:


----------



## AvPD

shining said:


> H61 (reflectored headlamp) will be released next month and H60 (according to the closed thread) in two months.



I received that information on the 1st of July (but sat on it and was beaten to the punch and had my thread closed) so perhaps they have closed in on a more concrete date in the 6 days that passed.


----------



## Rzr800

*Re: H60 18650 Zebralight in development.*



Coop said:


> How is the H30 UI complicated? Push button to turn on, push button again to turn off or push+hold button and release to set desired level.... I admit, I have only had my H30 for one day now, but I find this UI very easy to use. And I would be very disappointed if it wasn't on the next model.... Unless ofcourse that would have a Nitecore EX10 style UI  ... Zebralight PD anyone? :naughty:


 
Personally, I'm not as interested in the medium levels as I used to be if the light isn't ultra high output regulated (enough to get very warm at that level) in the first place. 

By and large I either want to see well in front of me (especially when used as a headlamp) or use the great quality low level light that we have finally managed to squeeze out of these latest LEDs to either conserve batteries or night vision. I also have gotten into the habit of having a fair of amount of batteries on hand...which kind of makes all of the other levels pretty much useless (I don't generally pick up a light unless my needs center around viewing objects just as well as possible).


----------



## TITAN1833

*Re: H60 18650 Zebralight in development.*



Coop said:


> How is the H30 UI complicated? Push button to turn on, push button again to turn off or push+hold button and release to set desired level.... I admit, I have only had my H30 for one day now, but I find this UI very easy to use. And I would be very disappointed if it wasn't on the next model.... Unless ofcourse that would have a Nitecore EX10 style UI  ... Zebralight PD anyone? :naughty:


I agree,it is not complicated,however I also belive this UI would be better, 1st click low,2nd click med,3rd click high, click off any level and save that level simple.


----------



## Patriot

*Re: H60 18650 Zebralight in development.*



TITAN1833 said:


> I agree,it is not complicated,however I also belive this UI would be better, 1st click low,2nd click med,3rd click high, click off any level and save that level simple.


\


I also don't have a problem with the H30's UI. I'm enjoying the three levels and use medium quite a bit. The UI that TITAN describes would also be nice since mine would be set on medium most of the time.


----------



## smopoim86

*Re: H60 18650 Zebralight in development.*

I really love the current H30 UI and would hate to see it go. I tend to use medium and low the most but appreciate having high. I like everything about the H30 and just want a AA copy of it.


----------



## Zenster

*Re: H60 18650 Zebralight in development.*



smopoim86 said:


> I really love the current H30 UI and would hate to see it go. I tend to use medium and low the most but appreciate having high. I like everything about the H30 and just want a AA copy of it.


 
Then we'll put you down for an H501 too... :thumbsup:

HF


----------



## TITAN1833

*Re: H60 18650 Zebralight in development.*



Zenster said:


> Then we'll put you down for an H501 too... :thumbsup:
> 
> HF


Just thinking here,where did the H501 come from :thinking: I don't see it in patriot36 list,do you mean H50 OR H 51? :shrug: This could become more confusing than the H30 UI.


----------



## cat

*Re: H60 18650 Zebralight in development.*



Coop said:


> How is the H30 UI complicated? Push button to turn on, push button again to turn off or push+hold button and release to set desired level.... I admit, I have only had my H30 for one day now, but I find this UI very easy to use. And I would be very disappointed if it wasn't on the next model.... Unless ofcourse that would have a Nitecore EX10 style UI  ... Zebralight PD anyone? :naughty:



It is not that the UI is complicated, it's that the switching caused problems. (If you don't know what I mean, a quick search will get you enough to read about it. That's why I - and probably a few hundred others - did not buy it.) 

The PD switch - the piston switch - is too stiff for a tube mounted in a rubber bracket on a headband.


----------



## cat

*Re: H60 18650 Zebralight in development.*



DM51 said:


> May I enter an early plea that this time with the H60 they do *NOT* go for a complicated UI like the one on the H30. They read 1001 different ideas here when they asked for opinions on that one - it caused nothing but trouble and ended up satisfying very few.



It was crazy. 

:toilet:


----------



## Patriot

Are the folks who think the H30's UI is too complicated saying that because of the actual function or are your saying that it's too complicated because you are attributing the UI to the problems that occurs with the first batch of lights?

I think that the UI is very simple...one button, three modes. I'm wondering how I could still keep the three modes and have it work any easier. Maybe that's just it though and you would prefer two modes?


----------



## kitelights

*Re: H60 18650 Zebralight in development.*



cat said:


> It is not that the UI is complicated, it's that the switching caused problems. (If you don't know what I mean, a quick search will get you enough to read about it. That's why I - and probably a few hundred others - did not buy it.)
> 
> The PD switch - the piston switch - is too stiff for a tube mounted in a rubber bracket on a headband.


They had a problem and quickly corrected it. To their credit, I think it gave us pretty good insight how the company responds to a problem.

I would not want to give up any of the three levels - they each serve a useful purpose for me. I'm happy with the switching - I can use it with or without gloves. If it can be 'improved' then I'm game, but why fix something that ain't broke?


----------



## Rzr800

Patriot36 said:


> "Are the folks who think the H30's UI is too complicated saying that because of the actual function or are your saying that it's too complicated because you are attributing the UI to the problems that occurs with the first batch of lights?.."


 
When confronted with the above; I'd have to say that my earlier comment revolved around my honestly skippping all of the countless pre-production speculation involving the UI; being less interested in the H30 to begin with and closing my mind to anything but high and low for reasons stated earlier. If I could further blame the above oversight on the problems that this light encountered also, I would...yet I wouldn't be as impressed with my fellow members for not calling me on it. :duh2: 

If one can (still) operate any of these future interfaces with a fairly large gloved hand and keep the whole experience fairly simple...it'll be a winner in my mind, regardless.


----------



## cat

*Re: H60 18650 Zebralight in development.*



kitelights said:


> They had a problem and quickly corrected it. To their credit, I think it gave us pretty good insight how the company responds to a problem.
> 
> I would not want to give up any of the three levels - they each serve a useful purpose for me. I'm happy with the switching - I can use it with or without gloves. If it can be 'improved' then I'm game, but why fix something that ain't broke?



You're right. It's just that quite a few were already shipped out and it took a few weeks to work through all that. 

A simple 3 level switch is what i want. No electronic circuit modes and "memory", or "push-hold". ....In other words, a switching function that can definitely be tested conclusively before any get shipped.


----------



## DM51

*Re: H60 18650 Zebralight in development.*



cat said:


> A simple 3 level switch is what i want. No electronic circuit modes and "memory", or "push-hold". ....In other words, a switching function that can definitely be tested conclusively before any get shipped.


I agree 100%.


----------



## PhantomPhoton

I'm thinking I like the idea of a simple switch as well for a Zebralight. I've been on the fence about buying a 30 because of the way it switches.


----------



## lengendcpf

AdamW said:


> Waiting for the H501: AA, clicky, recessed lens. No reflector.


 
Where will the clicky be?
At the head same as the H30 or at the tail?

It will be nice if they made at the tail.

Then those having the older H50 can opt to buy the clicky tail as an upgrade.

So how, Zebralight, can it be done?


----------



## ZebraLight

lengendcpf said:


> Where will the clicky be?
> At the head same as the H30 or at the tail?
> 
> It will be nice if they made at the tail.
> 
> Then those having the older H50 can opt to buy the clicky tail as an upgrade.
> 
> So how, Zebralight, can it be done?


 
The H501 will have a clicky at the head, similar to the H30.


----------



## Rzr800

ZebraLight said:


> The H501 will have a clicky at the head, similar to the H30.


 
The post above is a perfect example of what is inherently 'wrong' with this forum.

All I need to see on any given day is this guy's signature on a current post...and it's nothing but  running through my mind in regards to whatever in the heck he might have to report.... :shakehead

It's not even about what model light is introduced 'first' anymore...but about how many hundreds of other guys are out there waiting to get in line in front of you.

I think that these upcoming lights are really going to change some people's minds as to how many lights that one actually needs on hand to get the average job done. Zebralight (and/ or a smart CPFer) is sure to start further accessorizing this line by creating some nifty mounts (on body and off) that will finally prove this point and the craziness is certain to start all over again. :buddies:

And believe me, this is all wrong....as it will be yet another addictive saga of "by gosh, this is the last light that I'll ever need!"...sadly all over again for me.


----------



## Yucca Patrol

*Just in case the folks at ZL are reading this. . . .

The suggestion of an accessory clicky tailcap that could be used with the twisty H50 is great!
*


----------



## AdamW

ZebraLight said:


> The H501 will have a clicky at the head, similar to the H30.



Release date?

You will sell many H501 headlamps!


----------



## Flintstone

I for one love the H30 UI and by far my absolute favourite way to handle modes on any flashlight.

Just wish they would produce a 100% spill and no flood "normal" AA flashlight and a AAA headlight with the H30 UI...


----------



## Jaygnar

Whatadya mean 100% spill and no flood?:nana:


----------



## mega_lumens

H501 is a regular H50 but with a clicky? 
Will there be an H30 in AA version (any time soon?), cause I don't see it update list?


----------



## AdamW

AdamW said:


> Waiting for the H501: AA, clicky, recessed lens. No reflector.



The One.


----------



## TITAN1833

AdamW said:


> The One.


And two.


----------



## Lite_me

mega_lumens said:


> H501 is a regular H50 but with a clicky?
> * Will there be an H30 in AA version (any time soon?)*, cause I don't see it update list?


Yes. That's what the H501 is.

Stop trying to confuse me.


----------



## lengendcpf

TITAN1833 said:


> And two.


 
3rd here.


----------



## Blindasabat

*Re: H60 18650 Zebralight in development.*

The H30 has perhaps the perfect UI and number of levels for a HL. I like my EX10 a lot, but as a HL it would be waaay too complicated.


Coop said:


> How is the H30 UI complicated? Push button to turn on, push button again to turn off or push+hold button and release to set desired level.... I admit, I have only had my H30 for one day now, but I find this UI very easy to use. And I would be very disappointed if it wasn't on the next model.... Unless ofcourse that would have a Nitecore EX10 style UI ... Zebralight PD anyone?


----------



## Dr.K

I love my H30, and I'm almost sure I'll love the 18650 version as well. I can't hardly wait. And as we all know, you can't please everyone, but I think ZL has found a happy medium with the H30 UI.


----------



## Patriot

I'm most excited out the reflectored 18650! I'm looking forward to some updates.


----------



## lengendcpf

Update, update..

Can't wait for H501!


----------



## shining

Did they declare any timeframes for H501?



lengendcpf said:


> Update, update..
> 
> Can't wait for H501!


----------



## cat

Yes; you could find the posts about them if you search. 
Please understand that they have to be changed when there are problems with suppliers and so on.


----------



## cat

Zebralight, please get more GID brackets like the ones with the H50. :thumbsup: _So_ nice.


----------



## varuscelli

Dang it. I was just about set to purchase an H50-Q5 until I saw this thread. Now I suppose I must wait for the H501. 

Sigh...


----------



## LowBat

H501


----------



## TigerhawkT3

I'd like an H501, too. I think I've been waiting for at least a month.


----------



## Zenster

H501.... Credit Card at the ready.


----------



## bhds

cat said:


> Zebralight, please get more GID brackets like the ones with the H50. :thumbsup: _So_ nice.



I'll trade ya


----------



## danreetz

I'd like to see more official info from Zebralight on the H501. I lost an H50, and I'd like to replace it sometime soon. The H501 is top on my list, but I won't wait forever.


----------



## Zenster

danreetz said:


> I'd like to see more official info from Zebralight on the H501. I lost an H50, and I'd like to replace it sometime soon. The H501 is top on my list, but I won't wait forever.


 
Has anyone attempted to contact Zebra *directly* and ask about the H501?
They can't always monitor every thread that talks about them, so the direct approach might be more affective.


----------



## spinkid

This is a paste of the reply I got from Zebralight on 7/13:

We do have plans for an H501 which is an AA version of the H30. 
However, they will be released in about 4-5 months. 

Thanks and regards,

Lillian Xu
ZebraLight 


Not much, but its a genral timeframe.


----------



## Zenster

spinkid said:


> This is a paste of the reply I got from Zebralight on 7/13:
> 
> We do have plans for an H501 which is an AA version of the H30.
> However, they will be released in about 4-5 months.
> 
> Thanks and regards,
> 
> Lillian Xu
> ZebraLight
> 
> 
> Not much, but its a genral timeframe.


 
Sounds like they have plans to introduce it just in time for Christmas, 2008 (which is coming fast :santa


----------



## TigerhawkT3

Another four months?!  Did they give any reason why?


----------



## shining

I think they don't want to undermine H50 while it sells well.



TigerhawkT3 said:


> Another four months?!  Did they give any reason why?


----------



## nzbazza

The delay in releasing the H501 is probably due to the other models they were planning to release first: the 18650 based HL the H6? and the H51 and H31.


----------



## Zenster

nzbazza said:


> The delay in releasing the H501 is probably due to the other models they were planning to release first: the 18650 based HL the H6? and the H51 and H31.


 
I'm wondering if the 18650 based H6 will incorporate the battery into the light on the HL.
It seems to me that once you get to that point (in size), it's a better idea to run a thin power cord down your back attached to a battery pack on your belt.

When I think of hanging an 18650 on my forehead, what immediately comes to mind is one of the dual-beer can dispensor hats with the tubes running down to your mouth that you see at some of the ball parks... and at my family reunions. (Hey, don't be talkin' 'bout my sister like that! )


----------



## varuscelli

Zenster said:


> When I think of hanging an 18650 on my forehead, what immediately comes to mind is one of the dual-beer can dispensor hats with the tubes running down to your mouth that you see at some of the ball parks...


 
The weight will save you a trip to the gym to do your neck exercises. (The dual beer can dispensers are great for lights requiring larger batteries...and they give you a better workout...).


----------



## jbrand1

Zenster said:


> (Hey, don't be talkin' 'bout my sister like that! )


----------



## oronocova

Hello,
This may have been mentioned somewhere else before, and this may not be the right thread to really mention it but...
I have the H50 which I really like. However, what I'd like to see is ZebraLight make some type of rotating collar which would have two locking positions over the LED. One with a collimator optic, and the other with a clear optic (ie: LED protection). That way you would have the ability to switch from flood to spot, and protect the LED at the same time. It could also be made to slide as opposed to rotating around the LED I suppose.

I'm not really going to try to make one myself. So, unless zebralight does I'll just wait on the H501 which sounds like it will be less "floody." I was hoping that the wait was going to be shorter /-:

-Jon


----------



## pbs357

oronocova said:


> Hello,
> This may have been mentioned somewhere else before, and this may not be the right thread to really mention it but...
> I have the H50 which I really like. However, what I'd like to see is ZebraLight make some type of rotating collar which would have two locking positions over the LED. One with a collimator optic, and the other with a clear optic (ie: LED protection). That way you would have the ability to switch from flood to spot, and protect the LED at the same time. It could also be made to slide as opposed to rotating around the LED I suppose.
> 
> I'm not really going to try to make one myself. So, unless zebralight does I'll just wait on the H501 which sounds like it will be less "floody." I was hoping that the wait was going to be shorter /-:
> 
> -Jon


 
Hey Jon, that's a great idea - I was thinking the same thing! The UK Vizion does something like this, but it only puts out about 30 lumens. The idea seems simple yet effective.


----------



## lengendcpf

Ready getting quite impatient for the H501.

Paypal is loaded and cocked. Ready to fire anytime.


----------



## bgiddins

What's all the fuss about the weight of an 18650 light? An 18650 cell weighs about 45 grams - a AAA NiMH weighs about 13 grams. There's lots of 3xAAA front mounted headlamps out there - so that's 39 grams of batteries up front, and a cylinder is a more pace efficient design than the shape that is required to hold 3xAAA. The weight differences should be negligible at best - mere grams.


----------



## AvPD

I think this thread is proof that companies should never give out time estimates as it just creates impatient people.

Some people may remember Fenix giving an estimated shipping date for their first batch of E01's...


----------



## photonhoer

AvPD said:


> I think this thread is proof that companies should never give out time estimates as it just creates impatient people....



AMEN!!


----------



## LowBat

AvPD said:


> I think this thread is proof that companies should never give out time estimates as it just creates impatient people.
> 
> Some people may remember Fenix giving an estimated shipping date for their first batch of E01's...


I have an H50 so I'm content with it while I patiently wait for the H501.


----------



## Flying Turtle

When I use my H50 it's mostly as an area light that I'll turn on and leave on for a while. Not a lot of switching off and on. While I am looking forward to the release of the H501, I'm not sure I'd want to sacrifice the smaller size of the H50 just for a switch. We'll see. Maybe the "throwier" beam will convince me.

Geoff


----------



## Illum

Zebralite's specialty is the "reflector-less" design...
I hope theres going to be a combination light of some sort unless they managed to integrate both flood and throw in the same reflector.


----------



## benyosh

Foolishly left an el-cheopo alkaline in my H50 for too long...couldn't open battery tube by hand and had to use pliers because battery leaked internally. After clean-up and a new battery my H50 no workee...oh well, i wanted to get the H51 anyway.


----------



## Art Vandelay

benyosh said:


> Foolishly left an el-cheopo alkaline in my H50 for too long...couldn't open battery tube by hand and had to use pliers because battery leaked internally. After clean-up and a new battery my H50 no workee...oh well, i wanted to get the H51 anyway.


Sorry about your loss.


----------



## AvPD

I was burned by some cheap carbon-zinc batteries I bought off eBay, my $100 mp3 player only survived 5 days.


----------



## pobox1475

> I was burned by some cheap carbon-zinc batteries I bought off eBay


 :shakehead

Guess Eneloops is the best way to go these days .


----------



## alphazeta

benyosh said:


> Foolishly left an el-cheopo alkaline in my H50 for too long...couldn't open battery tube by hand and had to use pliers because battery leaked internally. After clean-up and a new battery my H50 no workee...oh well, i wanted to get the H51 anyway.



Is there any residue left after your cleaning? I'd at least try to give the contact areas a LIGHT brush with fine grade sandpaper to see if it can be revived. To reach the positive contact, I would hole-punch a piece of sandpaper & attach the dot to the eraser of a pencil. Also, perhaps try replacing the spring?

Hopefully something would work for you.
-AZ


----------



## Illum

benyosh said:


> Foolishly left an el-cheopo alkaline in my H50 for too long...couldn't open battery tube by hand and had to use pliers because battery leaked internally. After clean-up and a new battery my H50 no workee...oh well, i wanted to get the H51 anyway.



your light can still benefit us, take it apart and post pics


----------



## Art Vandelay

Illum_the_nation said:


> your light can still benefit us, take it apart and post pics


Great idea. For no good reason, I'd like to see that.


----------



## varuscelli

Illum_the_nation said:


> your light can still benefit us, take it apart and post pics


 
Or donate it to Marduke for the "Will It Crush?" series...


----------



## Patriot

We're way overdue some update info from Zebralight, dont'cha think? 

What's the current status of this project?


----------



## lengendcpf

Patriot36 said:


> We're way overdue some update info from Zebralight, dont'cha think?
> 
> What's the current status of this project?


 
Like some have pointed out.
Maybe will release during this year Christmas..
.


----------



## oronocova

Patriot36 said:


> We're way overdue some update info from Zebralight, dont'cha think?
> 
> What's the current status of this project?




I agree. I wish their website had a "news", "R & D", or like section to tell you what they have coming up.


----------



## moses

With Li-Ion ocassionally exploding, I wonder about strapping a 18650 to one's forehead.....

The concept is sure attractive but I would feel a bit endangered...

Moses


----------



## Coop

Most Li-ion explosions happen during charging. The horror stories you see here are usually involving primary cells.


----------



## brjones

Patriot36 said:


> We're way overdue some update info from Zebralight, dont'cha think?
> 
> What's the current status of this project?




Zebralight has said the H60 would be due in "August". At the beginning of August, I emailed them to ask when in the month it would be released. Their reply was "End of August". 

It's now halfway through September, and no peep on the H60.

I haven't asked them, but my assumption is parts issues from their socialist comerades/suppliers. My guess is they want to fend off any issues similar to what happened to the H30, as the H60 will have a similar interface, their second clicky design. 

The other designs are further down the road, although I believe the order is planned out. Right now, their priority is getting the H60 to market. I haven't bothered to ask them what's up, but it'd be nice to get a status from them. They do have a presence here, so they're invited to reply. The Headlamps forum isn't huge, so it shouldn't be hard to follow threads on one's own product.

As a sidenote, I think that the H60 will be used by many in non-headlamp mode too. I find side firing lights more useful, and the accessory package Zebralight includes with its current lights, seems killer and very versatile. 

I saw an email posted here from "George" of Zebralight who talked about novel or innovative methods of heat management for the H60 to allow it to fire brighter than the H30 (which I understand had to be 'toned down' for the same reason). It'll be interesting to see exactly what he was talking about, by one of CPF's excellent reviewers, when it finally comes out.

*PS: *I'm still a little miffed that they're not going to offer a single cr123a tube for the H60 when it comes out, to allow 'large' and 'small' modes. Even a lot of the cheap DX 18650 lights have this option as standard.


----------



## wingnutLP

I ordered a zebralight last week and didn't get an e mail receipt.

The contact page on their website doesn't work either 

Does anyone have an e mail address for them?


----------



## brjones

Yes. It's customerservice (aaaat) zebralight (dottt) com. If they send you a reply, the name shows up simply as "Customer Service", not "Zebralight Service" or "Zebralight Customer Service" or anything with "Zebralight" in it. I told them about this, they thanked me, but they apparently didn't take my advice. So check your inbox or spam folder carefully afterwards.

Too bad their submission form didn't work for you. I've used their "feedback" form to ask them questions and it worked for me in the past; perhaps something is wrong on their end. 

Another weird thing about their website is if you just go to zebralight.com (no www), no site will come up. Few sites force you to put in the www anymore these days.

I have to admit, if their feedback form isn't working, the H60 is going on its 2nd month being overdue, many problems reported (with the lights themselves, not with their service--but they are in China), and now my concern of possible EMF danger from switching regulation (ZL is "extremely" regulated)... hmmm... don't know. But I wish them well. And I like side-firing lights!


----------



## ZebraLight

Thank you brjones for your suggestions. We took your advise and modified the titles of all outgoing emails from our servers. The problem we had with our email servers a couple days ago was something unrelated and it's fixed by now. We are testing/verifying the H60 and its manufacturing process to make sure a smooth launch, so far so good. 

EMI/EMC is actually one reason why we use an all metal construction, another being thermal management. Knowing how hot a Cree flashlight could be in High mode, I could not imaging a plastic Cree headlamp, let alone those tiny ones with battery compartment in the back. 

The circuits in the H50 and the H30 are all shielded, including the openings for LEDs and the circuit board opening in the H30.


----------



## FsTop

Personally, I wish they would just place the LED and lens on the end, instead of the side. 

I love the beam from my H50, but I dislike the hold you have to use when hand-held - it's just awkward.


----------



## Art Vandelay

I think most people are using it as a headlamp.


----------



## PhantomPhoton

ZebraLight said:


> EMI/EMC is actually one reason why we use an all metal construction, another being thermal management. Knowing how hot a Cree flashlight could be in High mode, I could not imaging a plastic Cree headlamp, let alone those tiny ones with battery compartment in the back.



And this is exactly why you guys make probibly the best headlamp on the market right now! Aluminum construction is so extremely beneficial. Also more durable and waterproof. I can't wait for the H60 :devil: 
(And I have no problems with a _protected_ LiIon strapped to my head TYVM... it's poorly charged LiPos and cheap primaries that blow up most often.)

Thanks for the update!


----------



## brjones

ZebraLight said:


> EMI/EMC is actually one reason why we use an all metal construction...
> [snip]
> The circuits in the H50 and the H30 are all shielded, including the openings for LEDs and the circuit board opening in the H30.



*SWEEET!!!*

Thank you for that info and update!

It's good you're testing the H60 fully. MUCH better to release a proper light, later than expected, than doing the opposite. Your future customers thank you  . It's good to see restraint and dedication, it'll pay off in the end more anyway. 

Wanna guess who will be a Zebralight customer soon

Oh, and re side-firing vs forward-firing... uh.... HOW many lights do you have available to you if you want forward-firing? And HOW many side-firing choices are really out there? Is it like 1,000 to one? Uhh--UHH? If you like forward firing, why bemoan that Z. doesn't make it? I'd say go out and buy one of the tens of thousands of regular flashlights available (right?). Right now anyway, side firing IS the point with Zebralight. Not the only point, but what is really setting them apart. Super-small, side-firing, super versatile, great accessories included. 

And regarding EMI, I remember I used to have a wireless router, and bunch of "wall wart" power supplies on strings of splitter extension cords all going into a big surge protector next to my bed (ran my dsl or cable modem, monitor power supply, etc--all right there). I would turn the whole surge protector off at night, because I simply slept better with that stuff off (I didn't think at the time it might be dangerous--and it was quite close to my body). Some of that gear even made audible noise (dsl/cable modems and some DC adapters). Don't get your AM radio too close to those or you'll lose your program (same with CF [properly called RF/radio frequency] Lights). After a manager I had, who was a programmer, got a brain tumor and was certain it was CRT's, and feeling so unhealthy in front of CRT's myself (and less bad with anti-radiation screens, but I was an early adopter of LCD for that reason), I've had a healthy respect for EMR. To the point where I prefer to use a long ethernet wire on a laptop vs wireless on the occasions I really do "lap top" it, to protect "my boys" (there is still EMR I know). Also stopped carrying my cellphone in my pocket, even on my person. I keep it in a bag with my lunch stuff, near me; will carry it on me for short durations if I'm on the go, and I almost always use a headset. I'm not a fanatic (I know a guy who refuses to get a cellphone at all for that reason), I just try to do easy, commonsense things to get the odds more on my side. Some may pooh-pooh that, but there's a reason that certain technologies of lighting and other electronics aren't permitted to be used within a certain distance of people (i.e. the lights way up at gas station pumps). So thanks to ZL _very_ much, for being on top of that.

Looking forward to the H60, and since it's not released yet, maybe I could still grovel about the idea of a CR123A tube for the H60, if it's an idea which makes sense. You're probably right, since no one else has echoed my sentiments here (despite it being a pretty popular value-added feature with brands at dealextreme).


----------



## bhds

FsTop said:


> Personally, I wish they would just place the LED and lens on the end, instead of the side.
> 
> I love the beam from my H50, but I dislike the hold you have to use when hand-held - it's just awkward.



You do realize that its a H-E-A-D-L-I-G-H-T ?


----------



## varuscelli

bhds said:


> You do realize that its a H-E-A-D-L-I-G-H-T ?


 
I dunno, I'm envisioning a kind of unique unicorn effect that might be achieved.


----------



## Patriot

FsTop said:


> Personally, I wish they would just place the LED and lens on the end, instead of the side.
> 
> I love the beam from my H50, but I dislike the hold you have to use when hand-held - it's just awkward.




Just about any Fenix light will stuff into the rubber light holder if that's the user style you prefer. Most of us like the 90 degree body mounted LED because is allows the use of a wider angle beam and thus isn't blocked by the side of your head. It's also ergonomic and convenient with positioned as a traditional headlamp. There are lot's of conventional flashlights available but not many headlamps to choose from, especially not with single batteries and Q5 LED's.


----------



## kaichu dento

paulr said:


> What happened to AAA power (H20)? I do NOT want to strap an 18650 to my head! Sorry!!


I'll take an H21, with the reflector! :huh:


----------



## Offroad'Bent

I'd heard that Zebralight will be making a flashing red version of their light. This'll be great for biking and other applications.
(also posted on the bicycle lighting forum)


----------



## nars42

When the 501 comes out, is there any chance of a group buy happening?


----------



## jayflash

With the number of suggestions to Zebra Light for changes, I want them to know that, IMHO, the H30 is about as perfect as possible for my needs.

We all may have different requirements, but they got it right...for me.

If some day a more efficient and brighter CR123 sized "H30" would become available... :twothumbs For now, though, the UI, beam, size, weight and ease of operation are all right up there with Goldilocks's perfect porridge.


----------



## Art Vandelay

jayflash said:


> With the number of suggestions to Zebra Light for changes, I want them to know that, IMHO, the H30 is about as perfect as possible for my needs.
> 
> We all may have different requirements, but they got it right...for me.
> 
> If some day a more efficient and brighter CR123 sized "H30" would become available... :twothumbs For now, though, the UI, beam, size, weight and ease of operation are all right up there with Goldilocks's perfect porridge.


+1 The design is fantastic. 

Maybe they could make a few minor production improvements that would go a long way, consistently clean contacts for example. That's just an example. They probably have already done that.

On the other hand, to get people who already have one to buy another, maybe they need some changes. Maybe a small removable head up metal clip would be nice.


----------



## CodeOfLight

I think it needs a built in Rare Earth Magnet disk in the bottom end cap. That way I can stick it to whatever metal surface happens to be around.


----------



## steveG

jayflash said:


> With the number of suggestions to Zebra Light for changes, I want them to know that, IMHO, the H30 is about as perfect as possible for my needs.
> 
> We all may have different requirements, but they got it right...for me.
> 
> If some day a more efficient and brighter CR123 sized "H30" would become available... :twothumbs For now, though, the UI, beam, size, weight and ease of operation are all right up there with Goldilocks's perfect porridge.





Art Vandelay said:


> +1 The design is fantastic.



For about half a day I thought maybe I had lost mine and was ready to order another immediately! Definitely a great light.



CodeOfLight said:


> I think it needs a built in Rare Earth Magnet disk in the bottom end cap. That way I can stick it to whatever metal surface happens to be around.




Not a bad idea. I've been brainstorming ideas on how to make a magnetic mount for it. A couple nights ago the family and I went out to the beach for dinner and marshmallow roasting... I propped Zebralight up on the car and set it to low for ambient light while we ate. 
A magnetic mount that would have allowed me to attach it to the body of the car would have been great.


----------



## oronocova

CodeOfLight said:


> I think it needs a built in Rare Earth Magnet disk in the bottom end cap. That way I can stick it to whatever metal surface happens to be around.




+1 to this.

I e-mailed zebralight this past week suggesting this exact thing. They did e-mail me back and said it was something they had considered or were considering. With enough intrest it might become a reality. It would turn the light into an awesome work light for vehicles/equipment/anything metal where you can stick it and get the light you need which might not be available with it mounted on your head. It would still retain it's orginal purpose though.


----------



## photonhoer

CodeOfLight said:


> I think it needs a built in Rare Earth Magnet disk in the bottom end cap. That way I can stick it to whatever metal surface happens to be around.



a small piece of double faced 3M tape will make your dream come true


----------



## Dr.K

I ordered mine a couple of days ago, and I CAN BARELY WAIT!

I own the 50 and the 30, and both are great lights, oh wait I gave my 50 to my brother for a camping gift, and he loves it too.

Anyways, thanks Zebralight for a great product that isn't the "norm".

kyle.


----------



## davidt1

I have been looking for a small, relatively inexpensive flashlight for sometimes now, and Zebra lights seem ideal for me, as I will use it mainly as a task light.

I am hoping the new AA model is coming soon. Please keep the flood beam the way it is. That's what makes your lights special and different. If I want more throw, I would get a flashlight with a conventional design.

Don't know if this has been suggested. The clip could be made so that it can be pulled up and away from the body and acts as a handle so the flashlight can be held almost like a convention flashlight.


----------



## AdamW

H501
H501
H501
H501
H501....


Zebralight, when will it be available?


----------



## kaichu dento

AdamW said:


> H501
> H501
> H501
> H501
> H501....
> 
> 
> Zebralight, when will it be available?


+1


----------



## uk_caver

As for magnetic end caps, possibly that would be better as an option than standard - not everyone wants their lights to be magnetic.


----------



## drmaxx

AdamW said:


> H501
> H501
> H501
> H501
> H501....
> 
> 
> Zebralight, when will it be available?



+2 

... and KISS the H501.
(keep it simple and stupid).


----------



## EngrPaul

moses said:


> With Li-Ion ocassionally exploding, I wonder about strapping a 18650 to one's forehead.....
> 
> The concept is sure attractive but I would feel a bit endangered...
> 
> Moses


 
I once had a OLED video watch that worked off a lithium battery that also charged through the headphone jack.

One day I strapped it to my arm, put in my own headphones, and began running down the street. All of the sudden, the watch was burning my arm! I couldn't take it off fast enough. 

It seems it shorted across the battery inside, even though it continued to play music. No explosions, I'm OK.

Moral of the story: Be very careful what you strap to your body.


----------



## davidt1

So no H501 for X-mas?


----------



## wingnutLP

tumbleweed.gif


----------



## Martin

uk_caver said:


> As for magnetic end caps, possibly that would be better as an option than standard - not everyone wants their lights to be magnetic.



+1. It's a great light the way it is.

A friend with his wife has been visiting an hour ago. She really liked the H50, so he bought it from me. I need to get another one.


----------



## davidt1

Any chance Zebralight will make a single AAA version of their lights? That would be the ultimate keychain/pocket/wallet light for me. Been thinking of buying the Fenix LD01, but would prefer the practical usefulness of the Zebralight lights.


----------



## uk_caver

I guess that since a Zebralight is essentially a headlight, in that application there's little size-saving going to AAA, since you'd still need a headband.
Also, being a flood, to get light at any kind of distance (even a few metres) does require a significant amount of power, and an AAA wouldn't last long at those powers.
Headlamps also tend to get used for reasonable lengths of time, whereas flashlights are maybe more often used for brief periods.

Maybe there is a market, but there do seem to be a few factors leaning against an AAA light.
There doesn't seem to have been much demand from existing users - most of the requests so far seem to have been for 18650 versions.


----------



## kaichu dento

davidt1 said:


> Any chance Zebralight will make a single AAA version of their lights? That would be the ultimate keychain/pocket/wallet light for me. Been thinking of buying the Fenix LD01, but would prefer the practical usefulness of the Zebralight lights.


I've been waiting for the new AA version but would take their AAA in a heartbeat. It would make a very good rounding out of their lineup with something for everybody. 

I think a L0D sized Zebralight, with a decent low would sell like hotcakes to the same kind of people that have made the L0D such a great seller.


----------



## Shorty66

in my opinion, the aa light already is incredibly small.
Does anyone of you know the "Zipka" from petzl? 
I think a machanism like that one used in the zipka would make a zebralight muchmore pocket able and lead to a treu EDC Headlamp.
I do EDC the h60, though the headlamp is too big to EDC.


----------



## Flying Turtle

kaichu dento said:


> I've been waiting for the new AA version but would take their AAA in a heartbeat. It would make a very good rounding out of their lineup with something for everybody.
> 
> I think a L0D sized Zebralight, with a decent low would sell like hotcakes to the same kind of people that have made the L0D such a great seller.



I wouldn't mind seeing one of these, too. But, I'm very partial to 1AAA lights, I guess because I seldom really need a lot of power. At least with this group it could be popular.

Geoff


----------



## nars42

Yeah, AAA would be awesome. On low it would still get a day or two of run time!


----------



## davidt1

They need to advertise their products more effectively. For example there are more than one ways to use their lights hand-free. You can clip the light to your pocket or belt and use it hand-free. There are so many ways to use it that you can't with a conventional flashlight. I would bet that for 90% of flashlight users the Zebralight design is more useful and practical.


----------



## brucec

Shorty66 said:


> Does anyone of you know the "Zipka" from petzl?
> I think a machanism like that one used in the zipka would make a zebralight muchmore pocket able and lead to a treu EDC Headlamp.


 
YES!!! I have been waiting for Petzl to update the Zipka to a power LED or someone else to come out with a retractable head band. I also have a Tikka XP, and while I like the light itself, I would rather not have to deal with the band when it is in the pack. A reflector-less SSC or Cree would be perfect in the Zipka!


----------



## Shorty66

Im currently thinking about buying an old zipka and gluing the ratractable headband of the zipka to the pocketclip from zebralight.
That way you would have a pocketclip on the one side and a headband on the other wich would still be small enough to fit into the pocket.

Does anyone know why zebralight doens't make the pocketclip from GITD-Silicone?
I dont ever use the black Silicone holder and the combination of pocketclip an retractable headband would be even cooler if it was GITD.
Imagine that with the magnetic mount discussed in another thread....

If you like the normal headband better, you could still use it because its interchangeable...


----------



## Zenster

AdamW said:


> H501
> H501
> H501
> H501
> H501....
> 
> 
> Zebralight, when will it be available?


 
+3


----------



## kaichu dento

AdamW said:


> H501
> H501
> H501
> H501
> H501....
> 
> 
> Zebralight, when will it be available?


+4

It's worth repeating, we would like our H501's please.


----------



## f22shift

kaichu dento said:


> +4
> 
> It's worth repeating, we would like our H501's please.


 
+4million


----------



## SciGuy

f22shift said:


> +4million


+ 5 million Are your listening Zebralight????????


----------



## davidt1

Add me to the list too. Whatever it is, I hope it has everything the H30 has while runs on an AA.


----------



## Shorty66

i would like it to be an H60 with AA. The H60 has the better switchdesign.


----------



## buglight

are the H60s out yet? anyone have one?

added one to my Christmas list


----------



## drmaxx

buglight said:


> are the H60s out yet? anyone have one?
> 
> added one to my Christmas list


https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/215426


----------



## buglight

dangit, I suck at searches...didn't scroll back far enough, thanks.


----------



## dealgrabber2002

I just got a reply for Zebra Light stating that the H501 will be out next month. Start saving people!


----------



## kaichu dento

dealgrabber2002 said:


> I just got a reply for Zebra Light stating that the H501 will be out next month. Start saving people!


----------



## davidt1

I emailed them, but never got a reply. Let's hope that's true they will have something soon for their sake. Flashlight making is not rocket science. It won't be long before the big brands will saturate the market with cheap, good flashlights in Lowes, Home Depot, etc.


----------



## supes

dealgrabber2002 said:


> I just got a reply for Zebra Light stating that the H501 will be out next month. Start saving people!



 :santa:

Hopefully they have vastly improved it from the original, because I love this light!


----------



## Flying Turtle

I hope the length of the H501 will not be increased much, as its size is a big part of the beauty of the H50. Switching is nice, but in use I don't need to do much changing. Not sure I'd like much increase in length.

Geoff


----------



## davidt1

I hope the size will be the same. A little brighter and a little more runtime is all the improvement I need. And I really hope they don't change the flood pattern at all.


----------



## kaichu dento

davidt1 said:


> I hope the size will be the same. A little brighter and a little more runtime is all the improvement I need. And I really hope they don't change the flood pattern at all.


Changing the flood pattern is the whole idea.

With two different beam patterns for the H30/H50 the H501 is to be a AA version of the H30, or an H50 with H30 beam shape.

It's my light and I want it now!


----------



## davidt1

It's January. There is still nothing on their website.


----------



## ApoXX

:mecry: 

I would have bought an H30 already but I'm curious to see if they come up with an updated/reflectorized version in the next month or so. I'm also hoping for some warmer emitters.


----------



## Yucca Patrol

*Comparison: H50 vs. H60*

Now that I have my H60 and just today found my H50 that was lost for the past 2 months, I can finally make a comparison.

It turns out that my H50 has a very warm tint compared to the H60. I also have noticed that the stated 0.5 lumen low of the H60 appears brighter than the stated 2.6 lumen low of the H50. The 3 lumen setting of the H60 is DEFINITELY a lot brighter than the H50's 2.6 lumens. It leaves me wondering if my H50 is dimmer than advertised or if the H60 is brighter than advertised.

Although I am probably in the minority here, I prefer the twisty function of the H50 over the button of the H60. Although the H60 has a more interesting UI, as a caver I am concerned that the push button H60 may not be as waterproof as the H50 since the push button creates another potential location for water entry. With double o-rings and no external switch, the H50 is probably more water resistant, but this is probably a minor issue and I have not real world data to back up my concern.

The new H60 is my first 18650 powered light and I am very very impressed with the performance of these batteries. This says a lot coming from a guy who prefers to standardize most of his field gear to rechargeable AA's. Now that I have seen the light (190 lumens of it!), I am an 18650 convert!

I can certainly say that my zebralights are the most interesting lights I use on a regular basis. . .

If I could design my own perfect zebralight, It would be powered by the 18650 battery of the H60 but would have the wider flood beam and twisty UI of the H50.


----------



## socalrunner

*Re: Comparison: H50 vs. H60*

does anyone have the runtime for the H30 using RCR123 batteries.. I know that using primaries is over 2 hours on high, could you get at least 70-80 minutes using rechargeables??


----------



## vincebdx

1x 16340 750mAh AW Protected

*Low* ~1.7 days
*Medium * 11:09 to 50%
*High* 01:28 to 50%

Review: http://www.light-reviews.com/zebralight_h30/


----------



## Shorty66

as zebralights lights doesnt use an reflectors, they could put some glowpowder around the led. I imagine this would not lower the output to any visuable extend.
Though it would be nice to have a brighly glowing lamp after usage


----------



## davidt1

I had to use a fauxton at work several times checking for paper work in the dark. The fauxton is attached to my watch band so it worked out OK. I always thought how much more effective a Zebrlight would have been. I would have been able to clip one to my shirt pocket or belt. Once again I am calling on Zebra to make an AAA version. The market for it will be huge. There isn't a person who doesn't appreciate a super compact versatile single AAA Zebralight.


----------



## Shorty66

I Would like a H30 with a Zipkastyle retractable headband an pocketclip on one GITD silicone holer.

And of course Asph. lens adapters for all the zebralights to get throw if wannted.


----------



## oronocova

davidt1 said:


> ... I am calling on Zebra to make an AAA version...



+1

I would love to see an E01 sized light with a zebralight style head. Twist, click, whatever just keep that size +clip, +headband ... awesome.


----------



## kaichu dento

oronocova said:


> +1
> 
> I would love to see an E01 sized light with a zebralight style head. Twist, click, whatever just keep that size +clip, +headband ... awesome.


Dependent on price and emitter I'll take half a dozen! :thumbsup:


----------



## davidt1

For the past 3 three days I have to work in that space above the garage where it is dark and a flashlight is needed. I have a Streamlight Microstream. While it provides good brightness, I have to aim it at the other guy who is doing the work. It would have been useless as one person work light in this case. Yeah, I thought how much better a Zebralight would have been the whole time. 

Give us some new lights, please. Throw in an AAA light while you are at it. Thank you.

Wait...do Zebralight employees even read this thread?


----------



## TITAN1833

davidt1 said:


> Wait...do Zebralight employees even read this thread?


I guess they do and IMHO it would be a wise manufacturer who does read up regularly on CPF


----------



## Shorty66

yeah, you always have to know what those junkies want


----------



## f22shift

wheres the h501? or whatever


----------



## ApoXX

f22shift said:


> wheres the h501? or whatever



Ditto, I want to get a Zebralight but I'd rather get a new model than something released almost 2 years ago. So for now, I'm patiently waiting for the release of the H501/H51 or whatever so I can evaluate all the options.


----------



## davidt1

oronocova said:


> +1
> 
> I would love to see an E01 sized light with a zebralight style head. Twist, click, whatever just keep that size +clip, +headband ... awesome.



I carried an E01 in my wallet for a few days before returning it. A Zebra single AAA in similar size is my dream light now.


----------



## Thujone

A aaa version of the H30 would be *amazing*


----------



## Art Vandelay

Thujone said:


> A aaa version of the H30 would be *amazing*


I'd like to see a 2 AAA version. It could be the the size and shape of a pen, and could be used while still clipped in a shirt pocket.


----------



## davidt1

2 AAA is good, but let's start with 1 AAA first.

I need to replace this with a Zebra 1 AAA light. You haven't experienced preparedness until you carry stuff in your wallet.


----------



## jzmtl

davidt1 said:


> 2 AAA is good, but let's start with 1 AAA first.
> 
> I need to replace this with a Zebra 1 AAA light. You haven't experienced preparedness until you carry stuff in your wallet.



Lol, I carry a pen in my wallet, does that count?


----------



## davidt1

jzmtl said:


> Lol, I carry a pen in my wallet, does that count?



Absolutely! I have pen a in my wallet too.


----------



## Shorty66

If aaa make it compatible to Li-Ion accumlators, too.


----------



## hayaku88

Just FYI, I emailed Zebralight a few days ago and got this response:

Hi Kevin,

The H501 will use the same lens as one in the H30 and the H60. 
It will be released in two to three weeks. 

Thanks and regards,

Lillian Xu
Customer Service
ZebraLight


----------



## brossa

I was literally going to order an H50 tonight until I read *hyaku88*'s post. Dangit! Forgive my ignorance, but is the only difference between the H50 and H501 in the lens - 120 vs. 80 degree flood? Or is there a twisty/pushbutton switch difference as well? I'll wait three weeks for a pushbutton AA version.


----------



## kaichu dento

hayaku88 said:


> Just FYI, I emailed Zebralight a few days ago and got this response:
> 
> Hi Kevin,
> 
> The H501 will use the same lens as one in the H30 and the H60.
> It will be released in two to three weeks.
> 
> Thanks and regards,
> 
> Lillian Xu
> Customer Service
> ZebraLight


Just as I was thinking I was all done buying! :twothumbs


----------



## f22shift

i'm excited :twothumbs, there's been a hole in my headlamp collection. i need something nonplastic and to stick with my AA theme.


----------



## davidt1

Well, it looks like my hope for a single AAA Zebra light has been dashed. I might take a look if the new AA is not bigger than the current AA. As far as availability goes, I think it will a while before we can buy one. First, they will put up a teaser picture on their website with no information or availability date. Then after a few weeks, it will be available for pre-order.

As of right now, there is no teaser picture on their website.


----------



## gunga

Well, it's about time. I've been waiting for this model for 6 months+?

I'll believe it when I see it, but I think it will be nice. I hope the UI is smipler (ie H50/H30) and not the many modes of the H60.

I hope they try for a more throwy model at some point too in 1 AA, but I will be very happy with the H501.


----------



## nzbazza

Personally I'm still hanging out for the reflectored versions H31/H51. They were due in a month about six months ago. Hopefully sometime inthe next few months please Zebralight?

Still really love my H50, great as an area light inside a large camping tent.


----------



## Shorty66

Here is what zebralight should improve on all of their models:

Get rid of the silcone!
Use plastik snaps to hold the lights instead. These are much more convienient because its easier to change between Headband/Pocketclip/nothing at all.
These polyamide tube clips are cheap and reliable. They are paintable too, so GITD should be possible.







"Fischer Rohrclip RC IEC 20" fits the H60/H30, "IEC 15" should fit the H50.





Make a pocket clip which is directly screwn to the body just as i did here:





Add a magnet with adhesive to stick to the endcap to the package. That way, everyone can decide wether or not to use a magnetic mount.

All these changes together should not be that expensive. In fact, plastic snap and integrated pocketclip would save some production cost while the magnet would cost a few cents.
All in all this should make their lights much more interesting whithout getting more expensive.


Here are the things i would want from an H501:

-Same design as the H60 in the small H50 size.
-Better suited for use with 14500 rechargebles:
-working modes (1/20/80lm)
-Better heat dissipation given by H60-like design
-GITD clicky

The H30 should basically just be a shorter version of the h60, the h60 may stay as it is.

I dont think we need to get rid of the many modes of the h60. In practice, the h60 has only three modes, but if you want to, you may adjust them to your needs.


----------



## AdamW

hayaku88 said:


> Just FYI, I emailed Zebralight a few days ago and got this response:
> 
> Hi Kevin,
> 
> The H501 will use the same lens as one in the H30 and the H60.
> It will be released in two to three weeks.
> 
> Thanks and regards,
> 
> Lillian Xu
> Customer Service
> ZebraLight



This makes me a happy boy. They are going to sell a lot of these.

All of my flashlights, lanterns, travel shaver, travel alarm, and a few other items all run on AA batteries. Oh, and tv remotes, the Wii remotes, r/c car transmitters, etc. I have lots of Eneloops!

-Adam


----------



## AdamW

Okay, now I am confused.

H501= reflector

H51= no reflector

Or is it the other way around?

I would like: AA, push button, no reflector (flood is good).


----------



## nzbazza

AdamW said:


> Okay, now I am confused.
> 
> H501= reflector
> 
> H51= no reflector
> 
> Or is it the other way around?
> 
> I would like: AA, push button, no reflector (flood is good).



Yes you are.  H501 = no reflector and is the model you are after.

H51 from what info been released on CPF has a reflector. Whether the UI is a twisty like the H50 or clicky ala H30/H501/H60 is unknown yet.


----------



## kaichu dento

nzbazza said:


> Yes you are.  H501 = no reflector and is the model you are after.
> 
> H51 from what info been released on CPF has a reflector. Whether the UI is a twisty like the H50 or clicky ala H30/H501/H60 is unknown yet.


Then that must mean it's the H51 I'm waiting for.


----------



## Woods Walker

I wonder how they would make a refector small enough to keep with the goodness of the Zebralight aka small and very packable. I would take the H51 over the H501 as after playing around with the H50 don't see the need to buy nearly the same light for just a clicky. I think the double O ring twisty is more water proof than the clicky as there are two points of possible entry. Now a refector Zebralight may offer something extra for trail work over the pure flood H50 as this is better for camp use.


----------



## uk_caver

If all you're looking to do is convert *some* of the extreme-wide light from an LED to roughly forwards light, it doesn't need much of a reflector.

For example, with an SSC P4 (admittedly a rather wider-angle LED than a Cree), dropping a tiny conical 90-degree reflector over the dome that isn't any higher than the dome itself makes a visible difference to the beam.
Use a reflector which is about 7mm deep (from the base of the dome) and you get about a 3x boost in forward light intensity, but a beam that still looks basically floody.

With a Cree, there's less of an effect, since there's less extreme-wide light to be thrown forwards.


----------



## Woods Walker

Thanks.

I would want more throw than just a little extra next to the flood Zebralight. The flood rocks but for trail work not so good. This way I could use the newer Zebra for the hike in and the H50 for camp work. During winter sometimes I don't pitch camp until after dark. I will have to see what they come up with. Also I tend to hold off and let others find all the bugs. Maybe they are taking the time to do it right from the get go.


----------



## f22shift

hayaku88 said:


> Just FYI, I emailed Zebralight a few days ago and got this response:
> 
> Hi Kevin,
> 
> The H501 will use the same lens as one in the H30 and the H60.
> It will be released in two to three weeks.
> 
> Thanks and regards,
> 
> Lillian Xu
> Customer Service
> ZebraLight


 

so between now and next week :shrug::hairpull::whoopin::lolsign::bump:


----------



## TacticalGrilling

Not likely: Chinese New Year now. They're out until Feb 9.

-Nick


----------



## Woods Walker

Nothing new yet........


----------



## brossa

From an email today:

"We'll start the H501 production next week. The H501 is an AA powered 
headlamp with a lens similar to the one on the H30, higher HIGH, pushbutton switch, etc. We should have some H501 info on our website next week. 

Thanks and regards,

Lillian Xu
ZebraLight "


----------



## f22shift

thx


----------



## Woods Walker

The next step will be to look for reports from users on CPF just in case of bugs etc. After that hold off for a few months to make sure the coast is clear and buy a new Zebralight to go along with my H50.


----------



## LowBat

Ahh... finally!


----------



## AdamW

Finally!


----------



## Patriot

brossa said:


> From an email today:
> 
> "We'll start the H501 production next week. The H501 is an AA powered
> headlamp with a lens similar to the one on the H30, higher HIGH, pushbutton switch, etc. We should have some H501 info on our website next week.
> 
> Thanks and regards,
> 
> Lillian Xu
> ZebraLight "





Woohoo!


----------



## davidt1

I just notice that the folks relaying email messages with Zebra only have a few post counts. Hmmmm?

Anyway, I shall keep on waiting.


----------



## kaichu dento

brossa said:


> From an email today:
> 
> "We'll start the H501 production next week. The H501 is an AA powered
> headlamp with a lens similar to the one on the H30, higher HIGH, pushbutton switch, etc. We should have some H501 info on our website next week.
> 
> Thanks and regards,
> 
> Lillian Xu
> ZebraLight "


Thanks for the update Brossa! :wave:

I like the higher high, as long as they keep the low too.


----------



## Shorty66

I emailed them too and got a similar anwer. They also confirmed, that all modes will be avaible with 14500er cells though the output will again be a bit lower an all modes.


----------



## carl

this has an obvious answer no doubt but why is the H60 have a shiny surface around the emitter while the others don't. is it bare aluminum vs. hard anodized? does it make a difference in terms of light reflected foward?


----------



## Shorty66

I think its just something like a mini reflector. Perhaps the new 501 will have it to.
I would like to have a similar UI lik in the H60 for the H501.
Its nice to have more than three modes to choose from without the hassle of a tipical six mode light (as the H60 has three modes wich are programmable to two different levels each).


----------



## John_Galt

**Disclaimer** Now, I don't personally own a Zebralight, nor do I know any one who does. Neither have I read all of the posts on this thread. What is posted from here on in seems logical (at least to me).

Now, I am not exactly sure whether or not the new lights discussed here will still be 90* type lights, or more like a regular flashlight. However, it seems logical to me that the only way to keep a 90* format light with a reflector contained within roughly the same dimensions as the original light are to make it slightly longer, and, instead of mounting the LED next to the driver, with a heat sink, to mount the LED/reflector assembly on a smaller heat sink (which only gaps the span between the LED's base, and the internal arc of the body), on top of the driver assembly. This way you maintain the sleek appearance of the light, as well as near original dimensions for diameter, and length.

If the actual design of the unit is discussed anywhere in this thread, then disregard my thoughts (unless you work for Zebralight, in which case I'll let you use the aforementioned design for extremely cheap.)


----------



## kaichu dento

John_Galt said:


> ... However, it seems logical to me that the only way to keep a 90* format light with a reflector contained within roughly the same dimensions as the original light are to make it slightly longer, and, instead of mounting the LED next to the driver, with a heat sink, to mount the LED/reflector assembly on a smaller heat sink (which only gaps the span between the LED's base, and the internal arc of the body), on top of the driver assembly. This way you maintain the sleek appearance of the light, as well as near original dimensions for diameter, and length.


This is a great idea and I hope they're listening. :candle:


----------



## f22shift

am i psychotic
zebralight is one of my homepages..
and..
so is http://www.zebralight.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=186
because i was thinking that they were going in succession on the numbering when new products come out. the H60 being "185"


----------



## John_Galt

When I next have some time at home, I'll do a Zebralight like I said above in Autocad Inventor. I'm only in high school, but I'll try my best. Oh, BTW, can anyone tell me the actual dimensions (preferably in mm's) of the Zebralight H50? Ie: length, overall, taicap, head, etc. Battery tube wall thickness, diameter ovearall, head unit.
If you can, it'll definitely simplify the time it takes me.


----------



## f22shift

John_Galt said:


> When I next have some time at home, I'll do a Zebralight like I said above in Autocad Inventor. I'm only in high school, but I'll try my best. Oh, BTW, can anyone tell me the actual dimensions (preferably in mm's) of the Zebralight H50? Ie: length, overall, taicap, head, etc. Battery tube wall thickness, diameter ovearall, head unit.
> If you can, it'll definitely simplify the time it takes me.


 

_Dimension _

_Diameter 18.3 mm (3/4”) _
_Length 66.5 mm (2 5/8”)_


----------



## GregFL

What I would like to see Zebralight come out with is a light that had a reflector based LED on one end (something similar in size to the EX10) and a 90* head (like the H30) on the other. The LED's would work independently but share the same cell - basically combining the EX10 and H30 into one light. To me this would be the perfect EDC because you would have the advantage of a conventional flashlight and the Zebralight in a single package.


----------



## Flying Turtle

Or maybe just inset the LED or use a small focusing lens on the existing H50 to give us that tiny AA light we've all been looking for.

Geoff


----------



## eyeeatingfish

I think that if they make a reflector they should make it one that slides on. It wouldnt be perfect allignment but I think the flexibility would be very nice.
And id like the AA version to work with a lithium ion AA battery


----------



## John_Galt

I just recieved some return correspondence from Zebralight!





And I quote:
Hi *****,
The upcoming H501 is an angle headed headlamp/tasklight. 
Best regards,
Lillian Xu
ZebraLight 
<[email protected]>
[/quote]

This new light is sounding better and better.


----------



## NightBeacon

The new H501 headlight is displayed on the website however it is temporarily out of stock.


----------



## Phaserburn

Anyone know/have and update on when the new versions with a reflector/optic are supposed to come out?


----------



## eyeeatingfish

Wow, what changed the H50 Q5 says 66 lumens for 2 hours 20 minutes while the H51 says 96 lumens for 2.3 hours. Did they come out with a more efficient Q5?

80 degree flood instead of 120. Not sure if i like that they are cutting that down if youre using this for area lighting.

Not sure what else is different other than the button. Not sure if the button warrants buying a new one. Im glad to see that i can use a 14500 in it though. Not as much runtime as a regular AA or nimh is it though???


What i think would be awesome is if they made a slide on reflector. One attached to a rubber or plastic sleeve that went over the hear like the old rubber accesories. Sure it might not align perfectly like a fixed reflector but I would be getting something else if thats what i wanted.


----------



## veleno

So where is the H31? 

Still in development or abandoned?


----------

